# Update on Current Requirements for Joining the CF and open Direct Entry Trades



## Otis (16 Jun 2009)

Just an update for everyone interested in joining the CF or who knows someone interested:

For the last few months, CFRC's have been accepting applications from Permanent Resident's of Canada as per direction from CFRGHQ. 

Due to some unforeseen complications in the Background Check processes, it has been decided that we will no longer be accepting applications from PR's as it would be giving false hope that an offer may be forthcoming when this cannot be completed in a timely manner.

I will update everyone when the situation changes.

In other news: some Trades have recently been opened to direct entry.

SAR Tech, Geo Tech and AESOP have all (fairly) recently been opened to direct entry (though require some specialized prerequisites ... see your local CFRC for more info) and MP has recently allowed for entry with a diploma other than Police Foundations (again, see your local CFRC for more info, as I can't remember the new allowable diploma off the top of my head)

In some NON news: FireFighter, Pilot, Logistics Officer and Image Tech trades are still closed for entry (as of today ... this could always change without notice) due to an overabundance of applicants and a lack of training facilities / resources.  

Any questions about the above can be directed to me, as I am the person responsible for attempting to keep on top of and distribute any new information coming from command WRT recruiting policies / directives for CFRC Toronto's recruiters (for now ... postings and/or job descriptions may change without notice!)

Otis


----------



## British Army (17 Jun 2009)

Otis said:
			
		

> For the last few months, CFRC's have been accepting applications from Permanent Resident's of Canada as per direction from CFRGHQ.
> 
> Due to some unforeseen complications in the Background Check processes, it has been decided that we will no longer be accepting applications from PR's as it would be giving false hope that an offer may be forthcoming when this cannot be completed in a timely manner.



Do you know if this will have any affect on serving foreign mil applicants? As I understand it the applications have normally been processed even when PR is still 'pending.' Once the PR is granted (and provided the applicant is accepted by the CF) the enlistment goes ahead under a waiver of citizenship. I am not a PR yet, although I have applied, and my PLAR was started on Monday - hopefully that means it's going through OK? I wouldn't think background checks will present the same type of problems as they do for others, due to the security requirments and history from my present employment (British Army).


----------



## Otis (17 Jun 2009)

British Army said:
			
		

> Do you know if this will have any affect on serving foreign mil applicants? As I understand it the applications have normally been processed even when PR is still 'pending.' Once the PR is granted (and provided the applicant is accepted by the CF) the enlistment goes ahead under a waiver of citizenship. I am not a PR yet, although I have applied, and my PLAR was started on Monday - hopefully that means it's going through OK? I wouldn't think background checks will present the same type of problems as they do for others, due to the security requirements and history from my present employment (British Army).



To tell you the truth, I'm not entirely sure of the process for Foreign Mil Applicants or if this change in policy affects them at all. 

My suggestion is to contact the CFRC you've been dealing with and ask about the current status of your application.


----------



## poiriernb (17 Jun 2009)

Hi Otis, is it possible for you to tell us which trades are in "high" demand? I am joining as an officer and I was told the only position they could offer me was for artillery officer.  I did decide to accept it, I just found it strange how they couldn't offer me armour or infantry?  I am guessing arty was in high demand, and it did greatly speed up my recruiting process and arty turned out to be the optimal choice!  So if there is anything in demand, is it possible to notify us?


----------



## foxtrot (17 Jun 2009)

poiriernb said:
			
		

> Hi Otis, is it possible for you to tell us which trades are in "high" demand? I am joining as an officer and I was told the only position they could offer me was for artillery officer.  I did decide to accept it, I just found it strange how they couldn't offer me armour or infantry?  I am guessing arty was in high demand, and it did greatly speed up my recruiting process and arty turned out to be the optimal choice!  So if there is anything in demand, is it possible to notify us?



I'm not Otis but I would think it would be safe to assume that their the hot jobs on the forces recruiting site


----------



## Otis (17 Jun 2009)

poiriernb said:
			
		

> Hi Otis, is it possible for you to tell us which trades are in "high" demand? I am joining as an officer and I was told the only position they could offer me was for artillery officer.  I did decide to accept it, I just found it strange how they couldn't offer me armour or infantry?  I am guessing arty was in high demand, and it did greatly speed up my recruiting process and arty turned out to be the optimal choice!  So if there is anything in demand, is it possible to notify us?



Foxtrot is correct that the website WOULD be a good place to start, but it isn't kept as up-to-date as the CFRC's information.

Having said that, I don't have the information here at home, and I am reluctant to say, as I wouldn't want to mislead someone reading this thread five months from now ...


I do question however poiriernb, what CFRC are you dealing with? Not having access to your file, I question why you would be told that Arty was the only thing available to you... are you joining RegF or Res? If you are joining a Res unit, then you would be expected to be an officer OF the trade of that unit (you can't be an Infantry Officer in an Armoured unit) ...  but all of the Operational Officer trades are currently in demand in the RegF ...

The BEST thing to do is either call the CFRC or the 1-800 number to get the most up-to-date information, OR go to the website and chat online with a live recruiter (you'll be talking to the guys in the Call Centre in North Bay if you go online)

Failing that ... you could always call us in Toronto ... we're very straight up and forthcoming with people and we'll tell you what's what and why ... if there's a reason you're only eligible for ArtyO, we'll tell you (IF we can see your file to be able to give you an honest answer) ... we'll also very bluntly tell you if trades are available or not.


----------



## British Army (18 Jun 2009)

Otis said:
			
		

> To tell you the truth, I'm not entirely sure of the process for Foreign Mil Applicants or if this change in policy affects them at all.
> 
> My suggestion is to contact the CFRC you've been dealing with and ask about the current status of your application.



I took your advice today and spoke to my recruiter:

Quote: _'as a serving UK NCO with security clearance you will not be effected........  

.............The problem comes with trying to get security clearance for non Canadian from countries that Canada does not have close relationships with in the security world.'_


----------



## Otis (19 Jun 2009)

SO, I've decided to list some hot jobs as requested, with a few caveats:

1) These are jobs that I have a reasonable expectation will have spots available for a while - it is not an extensive list of jobs available;

2) This list is effective 19 JUNE 2009 and may or may not be accurate any other day; and,

3) I don't want to hear back that you asked for a trade based on this list and couldn't get it! 

NCM Hot Jobs:

Aerospace Telecommunications and Information Tech
Artillery (Field)
Combat Engineer
Armoured Crewman
Infantry Soldier (all three regiments)
Land Communication and Information Tech
Marine Engineering Mechanic
Medical Technician
Mobile Equipment Support Operator
Naval Communicator
Naval Weapons tech
Resource Management Support Clerk
Supply technician
Vehicle technician

Officer Trades (Direct Entry)

Aerospace Control
Air Combat Systems
Artillery
Construction Engineer
Land Engineer
Marine Systems Engineer
Maritime Surface and SubSurface
Naval Combat Systems Engineer
Nurse
Pharmacy
Signals

Good Luck, and remember that the most up-to-date information will be at your local CFRC!

Otis


----------



## Doom (26 Jun 2009)

Otis said:
			
		

> NCM Hot Jobs:
> 
> Aerospace Telecommunications and Information Tech
> Artillery (Field)
> ...



Curious, what determines a hot job? how many people are entering the trade Via bmq?


----------



## George Wallace (26 Jun 2009)

Hot Jobs are those that are open and crying for people.  If they have lots of applicants, and have filled their "quota", then they need not be recruiting and are no longer "Hot".


----------



## Doom (26 Jun 2009)

ah so its one of those things, you can only feed the fire until there is no more wood.


----------



## Dejo (1 Jul 2009)

Hi,
Thanks for the piece of advise about PR, and some other trades, like Pilot which I am pursuing at the moment. I applied thr' ceotp, apt done and Pre-sec but the moment the Pilot trades is closed, 2009. Although I have been advise to pick another option that I have good chances, I am in final yr of BSc Elec Eng. My question are
1) if I pick any trade now, will I be able to move back to Pilot trades later on and how long will that be. Also which trades is good that will allow transfer probably within Airforce component.
2) About Pilot being closed, pls enlighten me how it is being implemented. say there is opening for Pilot this year 2009, when will the announcement comes out. I want to know whether it will be implemented immediately, this year or next year. How is the trade being opened distributed as to when it is announce and when it is implemented.
3) When is the next Trades opening be announced, I am preparing for next year 2010 as I will finish my degree in April 2010, and I can still wait till then. I love the Pilot job that I am not too please to take another option. That is what I want to do and be.
I will appreciate your good advise, thanks


----------



## Otis (2 Jul 2009)

If you pick another trade now, there IS the possibility of switching later on (it's called a re-muster) HOWEVER, remuster's are not automatic, not guaranteed, there is a selection process involved and you usually have to complete the initial contract prior to being able to apply.

I wish I could tell you how the implementation of selection for closed trades works. I WORK in a CFRC and I don't exactly understand the process. Having said that however, I can confidently say that there will be no openings for pilot. We haven't enrolled anyone as a DEO Pilot in three years ... just ROTP applicants.

Trade numbers come out in April and are usually revised in June/July. again, I highly doubt Pilot will be open any time in the next few years.


----------



## PuckChaser (2 Jul 2009)

Otis said:
			
		

> NCM Hot Jobs:
> 
> Aerospace Telecommunications and Information Tech
> Artillery (Field)
> ...



SigOp isn't on there? We're so red I'm fairly certain only 2 or 3 people can OT out a year. We're in the same boat as LCIS.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (2 Jul 2009)

Maybe Sig Op has a whack of folks on the BTL list (somewhere between *accepted the offer at CFRC and part of the TES #s*)?

Its a complete guess on my part but maybe they are closer to reaching the #s for Sig Op on this years SIP than the other MOCs listed, so they list those on the "hot jobs" instead?


----------



## gcclarke (2 Jul 2009)

Yes, I was also rather suprised to not see any of the Naval Engineering Tech trades on there, especially the Sonar Techs, who were at the end of the last fiscal year at 35.7% below PML, and only hit 41% of their recruiting target for 08/09.


----------



## Otis (2 Jul 2009)

Like I said, the list was not meant to be extensive ... I took a very quick look at the list and gave a sampling.

In reality, Sig Op is still in high demand.

NET's are short trade-wise, but the intake is limited due to the bottle-neck in the training system. We are however actively recruiting NCM SEP NET's, to try to alleviate the strain on the trade (bring in skilled electronics people who only need Military training and training on the specific kit)

I am still not wasting band-width with an extensive list ... if you or friends are interested in certain trades, go see a recruiter.

Otis


----------



## Good2Go (2 Jul 2009)

Dejo said:
			
		

> Hi,
> Thanks for the piece of advise about PR, and some other trades, like Pilot which I am pursuing at the moment. I applied thr' ceotp, apt done and Pre-sec but the moment the Pilot trades is closed, 2009. Although I have been advise to pick another option that I have good chances, I am in final yr of BSc Elec Eng. My question are
> 1) if I pick any trade now, will I be able to move back to Pilot trades later on and how long will that be. Also which trades is good that will allow transfer probably within Airforce component.
> 2) About Pilot being closed, pls enlighten me how it is being implemented. say there is opening for Pilot this year 2009, when will the announcement comes out. I want to know whether it will be implemented immediately, this year or next year. How is the trade being opened distributed as to when it is announce and when it is implemented.
> ...




I'm NOT a recruiter NOR am I privy to current stats, HOWEVER I can tell you that CFLRS is full of ROTP (RMC / civ uni) recruits right now.  On the ROTP civ uni side of things there are plt with about 50% airforce (pilots) and these OCdts do NOT yet have a set occ.  The grand majority are cat as "General Officers" with an initial element based on what they WANT to be (about 50% airforce as stated above).  

No word as to when they will actually get their occ decided and much discussion as to how this will be determined (eg uni transcripts/performance at BMOQ/coin toss).  As such, these airforce beret wearing OCdts are at CFLRS doing the entire BMOQ on blind faith that they will get the coveted pilot positions.  Believe me when I say that there are far more pilot candidates at CFLRS right now than the CF has aviation apparatus to deal with said candidates.  It is well known amongst these OCdts that they are not all getting pilot.  When the decision finally comes down fr the highers there will be more than a few tears and VRs.

I reiterate I am NOT a recruiter.  But this situation is well known at CFLRS.  I have no idea what is going on with the RMC recruits; I suspect that the OCdts that signed "pilot" paperwork at enrollment are G2G.

FYI CF fiscal year ends 31 Mar.  New numbers (generally) come out in Apr.  However, and please note that I am NOT a recruiter, this summer's mess up with all of the pilot OCdts and not enough spots may spill over into the next fiscal year's numbers (remember that many of these OCdts have just finished yr 1 of a 4 yr degree).

You have a very, very good forthcoming degree.  Have you not considered some of the extremely interesting engineering trades in the CF?  I can't imagine anything more fascinating (prolly cause I'm in it!).  But enough of the recruiting speil since I am NOT a recruiter.

To sum up:  I am NOT trying to discourage you fr being a pilot; however, I am pointing out that it is extremely difficult at this time due to the (seemingly) over enrolment.  Why not explore the engineering options a bit more closely?  You will well be able to afford learning how to fly a helicopter on the side (wink!). 

Just my 2p.


----------



## Otis (2 Jul 2009)

Good2Go said:
			
		

> I'm NOT a recruiter NOR am I privy to current stats, HOWEVER I can tell you that CFLRS is full of ROTP (RMC / civ uni) recruits right now.  On the ROTP civ uni side of things there are plt with about 50% airforce (pilots) and these OCdts do NOT yet have a set occ.  The grand majority are cat as "General Officers" with an initial element based on what they WANT to be (about 50% airforce as stated above).
> {quote edited for brevity}



Thank-you Thank-you Thank-you! I AM a recruiter, and after only one year, I am SO sick of saying, "no, you cannot be a {select trade name / job / tasking from list - Pilot, Firefighter, Intelligence Officer, Public Affairs Officer, Personnel Selection Officer, Sniper, JTF2-Super-Soldier-Attack-Team-Superhero}"

As a Recruiter, if someone insists, we have to let them apply, regardless of how hopeless their chances - those are the rules. Of course, when that someone then complains two years later because they still haven't been offered a job, the Recruiters are the ones to blame, because WE 'lied' to them ... they always seem to forget the hours-long conversation about how the trade is closed and won't have any openings anytime in the near future ...

OK, I'm done ... thanks for letting me rant! Back to the topic at hand - Who wants to become a Naval Electronics Tech?? Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## Magic (6 Jul 2009)

I watched my ROTP hopes crumble this year due to some administrative carelessness. Is pilot still open for ROTP but closed for DEO? 

I am starting the CAMP program at Western this coming September. Will my application be treated seriously since this program is heavily favored by the DND for ROTP pilot cadets when/if pilot becomes open?


----------



## Otis (6 Jul 2009)

Magic said:
			
		

> I watched my ROTP hopes crumble this year due to some administrative carelessness. Is pilot still open for ROTP but closed for DEO?
> 
> I am starting the CAMP program at Western this coming September. Will my application be treated seriously since this program is heavily favored by the DND for ROTP pilot cadets when/if pilot becomes open?



CAMP is the ONLY recognized Civilian ROTP program for Pilot, so it should be taken seriously.

Pilot is currently closed entirely, as our next selection for ROTP is not until next November (for the 2010 school year)


Apply early in September for the ROTP and let them know you're currently at CAMP (i.e. take in your acceptance letter and when you get them, your first semester transcripts!)

Good luck!


----------



## Ammo (7 Jul 2009)

OTIS,
What about Ammo Tech? We are still red as far as I know>


----------



## Otis (7 Jul 2009)

Ammo said:
			
		

> OTIS,
> What about Ammo Tech? We are still red as far as I know>



I don't know what the status of your trade is, but it IS still open for entry, though it's not one of the high demand ones (we have only a few positions to fill nationally)


----------



## gcclarke (7 Jul 2009)

The Director Personnel Generation Requirements intranet site at hr.ottawa-hull.mil.ca/dgmp/dpgr/engraph/reports/description_e.asp?sec=2&report=bpd lists a forecast occupation status for Ammo Techs for March 31 2010 of 76% (152 / 200), with an expected long recovery time. On the brighter side, they did manage to hit 94% of the recruiting target for 08/09.


----------



## Otis (8 Jul 2009)

gcclarke said:
			
		

> On the brighter side, they did manage to hit 94% of the recruiting target for 08/09.



Yea us! 

We're currently sitting at 50% of the National intake for this year (already) so maybe we'll hit 100% of our target for 09/10!


----------



## armyvern (8 Jul 2009)

gcclarke said:
			
		

> The Director Personnel Generation Requirements intranet site at hr.ottawa-hull.mil.ca/dgmp/dpgr/engraph/reports/description_e.asp?sec=2&report=bpd lists a forecast occupation status for Ammo Techs for March 31 2010 of 76% (152 / 200), with an expected long recovery time. On the brighter side, they did manage to hit 94% of the recruiting target for 08/09.




Even brighter will be when recruiting intake can keep up the sheer volume of "VRs" being submitted ...

But as long as the recruiting targets are lesser numbers than those VRing in an unforecasted fashion, we'll continue to be undermanned/understrength in support trades.


----------



## CFR FCS (11 Jul 2009)

Maybe it's time to adopt the US reenlistment incentives and actually pay people (tax free of course) to renew their contracts. We did it a few years ago with pilots, I vaguely remember a 90K bonus paid over three years.  The Old school leadership doesn't seem to realize that a soldier  / airman (person)  / sailor who leaves with 20 years experience or more can NOT be replaced one for one by a new recruit.


----------



## gcclarke (12 Jul 2009)

CFR FCS said:
			
		

> Maybe it's time to adopt the US reenlistment incentives and actually pay people (tax free of course) to renew their contracts. We did it a few years ago with pilots, I vaguely remember a 90K bonus paid over three years.  The Old school leadership doesn't seem to realize that a soldier  / airman (person)  / sailor who leaves with 20 years experience or more can NOT be replaced one for one by a new recruit.



I don't really think that it's a matter of convincing the "old school leadership." Anyone who's been in the CF for any reasonable amount of time knows that retention is a major issue, and I'm sure a lot of them would indeed love to be able to simply throw some money at the problem. The issue is actually convincing the people who would have to actually foot the bill (Treasury Board, Parliament, Canadian citizenry in general) that this is the most effective use of taxpayer money for this purpose. 

I'm sure that everyone in NDHQ would love to just double every service member's salary, and give everyone 50 days of leave a year. That would probably mostly fix the problem. Unfortunately, it's just not a decision that is theirs to make.


----------



## Good2Go (17 Jul 2009)

stalled trg + not entitled to have family join you whilst waiting = VRs (IMHO)

(At the yr 1 and 2 serv in level)


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Jul 2009)

Good2Go said:
			
		

> not entitled to have family join you whilst waiting = VRs (IMHO)
> 
> (At the yr 1 and 2 serv in level)



Guess what, get used to it, depending on what you and your family want (or, if you're both military).  Not just in the first 1 or 2 years of service, either.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (18 Jul 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Guess what, get used to it, depending on what you and your family want (or, if you're both military).  Not just in the first 1 or 2 years of service, either.



But, IMO, this isn't a situation that is helping any.  People sitting around in places like PRETC, doing absolutely nothing other than rackin' up "pensionable time" for exended periods.  

I am a firm believer in the EWAT concept where Joe and Jane can return to their home area while on an extended wait for trg and be employed at either the nearest Reg or Res Force unit [provided said unit has a place AND meaningful employment for them].  We had a 291'r who worked as IT Sp at one of our sub-units while waiting for his 3's course (just over 1 year IIRC).  This was win-win from my perspective...

- Joe and Jane Taxpayer didn't have to supply free R & Q, and Seperation Allowance for XX months;
- 291'r guy was happy, getting experience on DND IT Systems, and went home to his  young family (please, do not blow off the importance of this...);
- the local Res unit in Truro had the benefit of 291'rs support day-to-day, and they were a unit spread out in several armouries/locations.

While this won't be possible for everyone...it sure worked out well for the tax payers, the member, and the CF (IMO) in this particular case.


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Jul 2009)

EITS, I agree with you 100%.  Unfortunately, I don't write the posting policy.   :-\

We had a similar case with one of the Med Techs when I was in Pet.  Instead of having them sit on PRETC while waiting for their QL3 course, they allowed them to come back to Pet to do OJT at the unit.  Granted, there's not a whole heck of a lot that an untrained person can do, but it's a field unit.  There's always canvas that needs folding.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (19 Jul 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> EITS, I agree with you 100%.  Unfortunately, I don't write the posting policy.   :-\
> 
> We had a similar case with one of the Med Techs when I was in Pet.  Instead of having them sit on PRETC while waiting for their QL3 course, they allowed them to come back to Pet to do OJT at the unit.  Granted, there's not a whole heck of a lot that an untrained person can do, but it's a field unit.  There's always canvas that needs folding.



And vehicles that need driving and washing  ;D

 >


----------



## daindophia (4 Sep 2009)

This thread has been helpful, I thank OTIS!
I am an applicant for ROTP/RMC for Pilot this year, meaning I'll be applying very soon.
I am aware that the Pilot occupation was closed for entry last year, but for this year's selection, is it open again? I read somewhere else that there will be a new "demand"(hardly, probably) for pilots in roughly 4-6 years from now, so they will be accepting ROTP applicants in this field. So, my basic question is,

"Are they recruiting pilot applicants this coming November, or is it closed like last year?"
Thanks everyone in advance


----------



## Dou You (4 Sep 2009)

From what I've been told you are in the best position to become a Pilot right now (through ROTP). The only way to get into Pilot right now is through ROTP...any other way is closed I believe. I'm also applying this year for ROTP for Pilot so I'm hoping that what I've been told is correct! lol Maybe someone with more info could clarify this for him though...after all, I am still just a Pilot wannabe...for now ;D


----------



## Dombi (25 Sep 2009)

Otis said:
			
		

> As a Recruiter, if someone insists, we have to let them apply, regardless of how hopeless their chances -



I am a bit lost now. I went to my CFRC a month ago. I wanted to be a Pilot (I hold a private licence). I filled an application for ACSO, PILOT and CAERO since I couldn't put Pilot has my first choice. I got an appointment to do the CFAT. At that time I saw on my application that they took off my third choice (CAERO) and kept the two others. I looked on the little paper with my name, test, date/time on it and saw that I am there for the  183/182 MOCs. I know that those are Pilot and ACSO. they changed the order that was on my application form. At that time I was thinking that my profile was so "hot" that they decided to let me get in. 

What I can understand from your post is that if I complete sucessfully the process, I will end on a list for a few years, is that right ?  :-\


----------



## biggs (21 Oct 2009)

Otis said:
			
		

> We haven't enrolled anyone as a DEO Pilot in three years ... just ROTP applicants.



Seriously?  and in Toronto, no less!  Add to that the fact that DEOs come a bit cheaper, having paid for their own education, and I find the fact that they take so few a bit mind boggling.  I understand, of course, that it costs well into the seven-figure amounts to train a Pilot, but surely a five (or six) figure amount saved in university costs counts for something.


----------



## George Wallace (21 Oct 2009)

biggs said:
			
		

> Seriously?  and in Toronto, no less!  Add to that the fact that DEOs come a bit cheaper, having paid for their own education, .........



Conversely, having been a DEO, the Government, DND, and the CF have invested a lot of monies in ROTP candidates, that they want to see a return for their buck.  It is therefore much easier to fail out a DEO and Release them from the CF, not facing any great monetary loss, than it is to fail a ROTP candidate and Release them.  This does not say that ROTP candidates do not fail.  They do, but are then transfered to another occupation to serve out their time.  In the end the Government, DND and the CF figure they got some bang for their buck.


----------



## biggs (21 Oct 2009)

So in other words, DEOs are easy-come easy-go?



			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> This does not say that ROTP candidates do not fail.  They do, but are then transfered to another occupation to serve out their time.  In the end the Government, DND and the CF figure they got some bang for their buck.



I can see how they arrive at that conclusion, but it still doesn't explain why they take so many more ROTP candidates ab initio, particularly for Pilot.


----------



## George Wallace (22 Oct 2009)

biggs said:
			
		

> So in other words, DEOs are easy-come easy-go?



Cannon fodder might better describe them.


----------



## gcclarke (22 Oct 2009)

biggs said:
			
		

> So in other words, DEOs are easy-come easy-go?
> 
> I can see how they arrive at that conclusion, but it still doesn't explain why they take so many more ROTP candidates ab initio, particularly for Pilot.



Because the training system for pilots is currently backlogged. A lot. Therefore, they don't really need any pilots right now. A few years down the road, once the current backlog is cleared, they could be trained. So, the focus is on enrolling people who could be ready to start their training a few years down the road, aka ROTP candidates. 

Of course, fast forward a few years, and it's entirely possible that backlog will still be there, because the training capacity at that time has been filled by ROTP candidates in the past few years. But, as far as the training system is concerned, if it continues to receive trainees when there is an anticipated capacity to train them, it's all good. I don't think the Air Force really cares all that much if its pilots are ROTP or DEO. They care about not having to pay them for sitting around for years on end on OJT waiting to be trained, as that is, for the most part, wasted money. 

I can see how it would be frustrating hearing how the trade you want to get into is closed to you, for the short, and possibly for the long term. But, this is a natural consequence of choosing to go after one of the most popular trades in the Canadian Armed Forces. If your goal is to serve your country, there are a number of other fine trades available. If your goal is to learn to fly, well, you can still try, but I wouldn't hold my breath. Or, of course, you can become a civilian pilot.


----------



## aesop081 (22 Oct 2009)

Dombi said:
			
		

> CAERO



 ???


----------

